# what is a good tool to use for locating TDC on 95 maxima?



## shoe_shiner (Feb 4, 2005)

i tryed doin the screwdriver thing in the spark plug hole...didnt work / or im not doing it right! So if anyone knows where i can get a not so expensive tool to find the TDC for the #1 piston that would be of great help!
Thanks!


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

should be marks on the crankshaft somewhere...

do you have the timing covers off the engine yet, or is this going to require it?


----------



## shoe_shiner (Feb 4, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> should be marks on the crankshaft somewhere...
> 
> do you have the timing covers off the engine yet, or is this going to require it?


yes.there are marks but ive done it twice now..align the marks and still the car makes an awful piston sound! i was looking through some websites and found a so called "TDC whistle" i was wondering if anyone here has used one or know if it works or not?


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

I think you can get a compression checker, something that threads into where the spark plugs are, and figure out tdc by the amount of compression. Somebody please correct me if there is an easier way.


----------



## shoe_shiner (Feb 4, 2005)

nismosleeper said:


> I think you can get a compression checker, something that threads into where the spark plugs are, and figure out tdc by the amount of compression. Somebody please correct me if there is an easier way.


a compression gauge? that checks for worn cylinder head gasket/worn pistons/valves...but i dont think it helps with the TDC.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

you could actually use a pressure gauge if your rings are in good shape. screw that puppy into #1 and watch the pressure... when it's highest, that's TDC.. when it starts goign back down, the piston is ATDC.


----------

